# TTOC Meet - F1 Testing at Silverstone 26th Apr



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Who fancies a _*free*_ day out at Silverstone? Following the success of last year's meet, I'm organising another get together to watch the Formula 1 testing on 26th (**NOTE THE DATE - Not the 27th as originally advertised) Open to all 

If you've been to F1 testing before you'll know it's a great way to see (most of) the teams putting their cars though their paces without having to fork out the huge sums asked for on race days.

If you've never seen F1 cars "in the flesh" this is the ideal opportunity to experience their astonishing speed and sound as they are tested to the limits (and beyond in some cases :wink: ) and all for free 

The circuit is open from 9am - 5pm with an hour stop for lunch. Restricted viewing area only I'm afraid - on the outside of the circuit from Bridge round to the Copse tunnel (which includes the Luffield complex and the pit straight and Grandstand seating (Circuit Map- Click on Grand Prix) _**I must stress that this is a free day with (probably) no centre access and hence no close access to drivers or cars** _

There will be a few refreshments available on the day (Burgers, Bacon Baguettes, etc); the Silverstone shop should be open and they occasionally open up the outside karting for the day too.

Sorry, you will have to book a day off work :roll: Oh, and remember your ear plugs!! :wink:

*Please note - This day is offered to all teams but some may not be there (some bring 3 cars  ) and there is no guarantee that the day will actually go ahead - then again, it is the last testing session before the British GP and I have never known it to be cancelled in the 6 years I've been going :wink:

Anyone who would like to join in, please post your interest here and we can all meet up for some or all of the day.....

NaughTTy
DGW131 :wink: 
Stu-Oxfordshire
NormStrm & his friend Clive
genocidalduck
mighTy Tee and Mrs mighTy Tee
HighTT (probably not now)
TTotal and soon to be Mrs TTotal
KenTT
phodge + Mr phodge
Hilly10
thebears
dubbers
TTCool and Mrs TTCool
fsr
W7 PMC
sssgucci
kmpowell
brayboy + 5(!)
JayGemson
Warren D
hutters
Ryan
neil millard tt
was and Simon (colleague)
jog

A possible of 37 people - we're going to need our own Grandstand :lol: Now, where do I find a spare battery for my mobile :roll:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I've been waiting a whole year for this post  Last years event was ace so please count me in 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> I've been waiting a whole year for this post  Last years event was ace so please count me in 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Norman


 :lol:  Will you be bringing the rest of the NormStrm Clan this time? :wink: (It's not a school holiday this time I'm afraid)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> :lol:  Will you be bringing the rest of the NormStrm Clan this time? :wink: (It's not a school holiday this time I'm afraid)


Will need to see who can make it  It is such a superb day especially for anyone that has not experienced the feel of the F1 cars changing gear and the thud in the chest 8) Will also be interesting to see how the V8's sound/feel


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I'd love the chance to get along Paul. .I could well be down South with my wash bucket, if I can adjust my programme I'll be there (in my works van :wink: )

Dave


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Bugger workday :x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I'd love the chance to get along Paul. .I could well be down South with my wash bucket, if I can adjust my programme I'll be there (in my works van :wink: )
> 
> Dave


Hope you can make it this year Dave


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Bugger workday :x


I never seem to get it right for you Jamie







- I suppose we could do the Wednesday (If that's your day off). I doubt there'll be much difference in which teams are there. Let me know if Wednesday is better - I think it's early enough to change it.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Bugger workday :x
> ...


Wednesdays are always better for me. But dont change it on my account.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


We won't :lol: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

DGW131 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


*I* might :wink: :roll:

In fact......I have


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Nice one Paul [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

OK will keep diary clear at all costs.

I would feel a complete b'stard if i couldnt make it


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


You'd better :wink: :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

DGW131 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > *I* might :wink: :roll:
> ...


Presumably you're coming too? :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] at the moment 99%


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

DGW131 said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] at the moment 99%


You're on the list now so you've got to come


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Super Aguri will be there on the Wednesday :roll:

Ferrari, Renault, Mclaren, Toyota, Red Bull, Honda and Williams will
all be there from the Thursday .....
..... But I will talk to Bernie and see if he can persuade them to fit
in with genocidalduck's day off :lol: :wink:  :lol: :wink: 

It's a great free day out and I always go but I don't think that I
can get this close any more:-


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

HighTT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Just tell him its me and he will roll out the red carpet treatment for us all


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Stop making me jealous Ian :wink:

Can I add you to our list then?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Paul

Add Julie and I to the list please.

Richard


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Yes please Paul.

And now that I've recently done a Track Day at Silverstone GP
with lots of tuition I will be able to tell if the likes of Alonso, Schumacher etc. are getting it right :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Richard & Julie and Ian - names added 



> And now that I've recently done a Track Day at Silverstone GP
> with lots of tuition I will be able to tell if the likes of Alonso, Schumacher etc. are getting it right


Ian - I'll give you their phone numbers so you can tell them where they're going wrong :wink: :lol:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> > And now that I've recently done a Track Day at Silverstone GP
> > with lots of tuition I will be able to tell if the likes of Alonso, Schumacher etc. are getting it right
> 
> 
> Ian - I'll give you their phone numbers so you can tell them where they're going wrong :wink: :lol:


Thanks Paul but no need ... I've already got their numbers from
Heinz-Harold

but in any case I thought that they may take it better from genocidalduck
(I smile EVERY time I see that name  ) if he spoke to them on my behalf


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Paul, may be able to "work in this area" that day.... what are the arrangements?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Would be great to have you along John 

Not sure exact timings yet but I usually get there fairly early - 9:30ish and loiter around the Luffield complex for most of the morning - working our way round to the pit straight towards lunch. Last year I tried to get most people there early and others called when they arrived (if I could hear them!!)

Imagine you won't be there too early if you're coming up from the south coast so just call me when you arrive. You can just walk in - you're given a ticket (for free) when you get to the gate and you can wander around all the open areas to your hearts content


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

HighTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > > And now that I've recently done a Track Day at Silverstone GP
> ...


Yes people are normally ewither amused or miffed by my name 

Well now im a driving god  i may go down to the pits and show Button how to actually overtake a car on the track


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Would be great to have you along John
> 
> Not sure exact timings yet but I usually get there fairly early - 9:30ish and loiter around the Luffield complex for most of the morning - working our way round to the pit straight towards lunch. Last year I tried to get most people there early and others called when they arrived (if I could hear them!!)
> 
> Imagine you won't be there too early if you're coming up from the south coast so just call me when you arrive. You can just walk in - you're given a ticket (for free) when you get to the gate and you can wander around all the open areas to your hearts content


Fine will head for you early, your mob end in 566 still? Give me and addy and will plug in the satnav. You have mine? Text me your location then.
Sounds like fun.
J 8)


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> I've been waiting a whole year for this post  Last years event was ace so please count me in 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Norman


ME as well, I nearly missed this very important post.

Note to self: must look at other forum section more often. :roll:

Paul please include me, if I can get the day off.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Would be great to have you along John
> ...


Yep, mob is the same and I've got yours if it's still the same. I'll sort out a pm for you with my addy - I'll probably be leaving mine around 8:30ish


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KenTT said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > I've been waiting a whole year for this post  Last years event was ace so please count me in 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Yay! Wondered when you'd spot it :wink:

Look forward to seeing you Ken  Name added.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Paul,

Please add me to the list to!

Penny.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Please add me to the list to!
> 
> Penny.


Done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Nearly missed this post even though I knew it was coming. April looks like it's going to be extremely busy for me but I will put this in the diary and hope nothing somebody else thinks is more important gets booked in at the same time. So please add me to the list as well Paul.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

steveh said:


> Nearly missed this post even though I knew it was coming. April looks like it's going to be extremely busy for me but I will put this in the diary and hope nothing somebody else thinks is more important gets booked in at the same time. So please add me to the list as well Paul.


Hope nothing else comes up - you're now added


----------



## Benny Fitz (Dec 13, 2004)

I would be grateful if you would include me on the list. Will there be tickets issued or it just a case of turning up on the day? Already looking forward to it. Many thanks.


----------



## davidmjh (Mar 7, 2006)

im new to all this i want to go to some kind of audi racing event where ami best goin for the first time and where do i get tickets, silverstone sounds excellent


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Benny Fitz said:


> I would be grateful if you would include me on the list. Will there be tickets issued or it just a case of turning up on the day? Already looking forward to it. Many thanks.


Hi Benny - We missed you last year, didn't we  I've put you on the list and keep an eye out for a pm from me closer to the time - this will have my mobile number so you can contact me when you get there - keep ringing if I don't answer - I should feel the vibration eventually :wink: . We'll probably get there around 9:30am if all goes to plan but I'll post on here or by pm if anything changes. 

Just turn up on the day and you'll be given a free a ticket on the gate. (last yeart was the first time I've seen tickets with "F1 Testing" written on them - they used to just give out tickets from a recent event)

Look forward to seeing you.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

davidmjh said:


> im new to all this i want to go to some kind of audi racing event where ami best goin for the first time and where do i get tickets, silverstone sounds excellent


Hi David,

I'm trying to think of any Audi racing in the UK and can't come up with anything at the moment. I know there have been some demonstration DTM races over here but these are mainly seen in Germany. Of course there's Le Mans - Vic is organising a trip over there, so may well be worth having a look here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=56027

In the mean time, shall I add you to the list to join us at Silverstone to watch the Formula 1 testing? (wasn't sure from your post above :? )


----------



## Benny Fitz (Dec 13, 2004)

I was there last year and had a great day. Had the grandstand virtually to myself. Unfortunately did not see many conspicuous TT boys, or girls for that matter. Anyway thanks again for the posting and look forward to meeting all these regular posters.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Benny Fitz said:


> I was there last year and had a great day. Had the grandstand virtually to myself. Unfortunately did not see many conspicuous TT boys, or girls for that matter. Anyway thanks again for the posting and look forward to meeting all these regular posters.


No problem - I'll let you know beforehand what the plans are.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anybody else up for this? We had a great day last year - Around 25 people came and we all thoroughly enjoyed it. 

Post your interest here and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Count me in please. Had a great day at the Grand Prix last year this should be good


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> Count me in please. Had a great day at the Grand Prix last year this should be good


You're on the list Hilly  - Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Stick me on the list, i DO have a meeting to re-arrange but i'm sure i can come up with something!!

Is an RX-8 owner welcome......He can park elsewhere!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Stick me on the list, i DO have a meeting to re-arrange but i'm sure i can come up with something!!
> 
> Is an RX-8 owner welcome......He can park elsewhere!


Hi Dale - Just arrange a meeting discussing disposal of waste rubber at a location in Northamptonshire. :lol:

I'm not sure about the RX8 owner - will he need to fill up with petrol and oil on the way :lol: Just kidding - he's down as a +1

Fancy a cruise up there? - Leaving my place at around 8:45am - I'll let you know the details beforehand. Should be a few of us hopefully


----------



## dubbers (Jul 30, 2005)

Did somebody mention the word FREE? Count me in! Need some practice with the new camera taking some shots..

Cheers,
Ed


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

dubbers said:


> Did somebody mention the word FREE? Count me in! Need some practice with the new camera taking some shots..
> 
> Cheers,
> Ed


Yep - 'tis completely F-R-E-E.....well, you might have to pay for your lunch :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Hi Dale - Just arrange a meeting discussing disposal of waste rubber at a location in Northamptonshire. :lol:
> 
> I'm not sure about the RX8 owner - will he need to fill up with petrol and oil on the way :lol: Just kidding - he's down as a +1
> 
> Fancy a cruise up there? - Leaving my place at around 8:45am - I'll let you know the details beforehand. Should be a few of us hopefully


I like it Paul  even the RX8 owner joke, sent him a copy of what you said for a laugh, i'll try and get an answer from him, if not i'll pick some blonde up on the way or hang out for a fosters pit girl :wink: :wink:

Crusie over a must.....Will it be sunny by then? 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dale - Just arrange a meeting discussing disposal of waste rubber at a location in Northamptonshire. :lol:
> ...


Bloomin hope so!! (but I doubt it :? )

No Fosters girls there at testing I'm afraid


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorry guys, I can't make it now as that whole week has now been fully booked with work, even the Friday which I was trying to keep free as we're going away for a long weekend.   Unfortunately, much as I'd like to, I can't turn down the work as it's all money and as we're looking to purchase a ridiculously expensive house at the moment we need every penny I can earn. :roll:

Hope you have a great day. I'll look forward to next year.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

ttcool and mrs ttcool will be present 

Regards

Joe 8)

Edit: Please add our names to the front page. :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

steveh said:


> Sorry guys, I can't make it now as that whole week has now been fully booked with work, even the Friday which I was trying to keep free as we're going away for a long weekend.   Unfortunately, much as I'd like to, I can't turn down the work as it's all money and as we're looking to purchase a ridiculously expensive house at the moment we need every penny I can earn. :roll:
> 
> Hope you have a great day. I'll look forward to next year.


   Sorry to hear that Steve - hopefully you'll be able to meet the next one - Maybe September if I get round to sorting it 



TTCool said:


> Hi
> 
> ttcool and mrs ttcool will be present
> 
> ...


Great news Joe - look forward to meeting you and Mrs TTCool


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anyone else fancy joining us for this?

It really is a great free day out and won't cost you a penny except petrol and Bacon rolls


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks like i can make this one, so please stick me down for attending 

Got a meeting in Sunbury on the 25th am driving down & was planning on staying in London that evening, so can come along to Silverstone on the 26th. Happy days 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great news Paul 

I remember how gutted you were, missing out on last year's.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Great news Paul
> 
> I remember how gutted you were, missing out on last year's.


Tell me about it. Gutted is an under-statement. I've put a big red line through that date in the diary, so short of anything drastic, i'll defo be their


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Bugger. I'll be in France - meeting just moved from 24/25 to 25/26 :x


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

Could you please put me down for this + one other, ie 2 people in total

Cheers Dave,


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Bugger. I'll be in France - meeting just moved from 24/25 to 25/26 :x


Flippin' work always gets in the way doesn't it 

My boss nearly refused me the time off as we have a major exhibition on that week. I _should_ ensure I'm in the office when he's out but I told him that I had 25 people expecting me to be at Silverstone  Amazingly he signed the request with no more questions


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

brayboy said:


> Could you please put me down for this + one other, ie 2 people in total
> 
> Cheers Dave,


You and your plus one are now on the list Dave - see you there


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

would it be possible to add another car (2 people) to the list for me.

Cheers Dave


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

brayboy said:


> would it be possible to add another car (2 people) to the list for me.
> 
> Cheers Dave


No problem Dave 

Woohoo - 30 people on the list so far 

Must be something to do with the word FREE :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

ANY CHANCE OF A LIFT PLEASE

See thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=652509#652509


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> ANY CHANCE OF A LIFT PLEASE
> 
> See thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=652509#652509


No problem - as per your thread - sorry to hear the news mate - did you end up in the delightful Stoke Mandevile?


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Would love to come to this! Only problem is I don't think I'll be able to get the time off  I'll plead and let you know if I'm successful :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> Would love to come to this! Only problem is I don't think I'll be able to get the time off  I'll plead and let you know if I'm successful :?


Surely you must be due a day off sick :wink: :roll:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

No need, my pleading was successful! Count me in


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> No need, my pleading was successful! Count me in


 8) 8)

See you there then Jay. - I've added you to the list. 

*All *- I'll pm my mobile next week so that we can all meet up on the day (If I hear the phone!!)

If anyone fancies coming via Aylesbury, I'll be leading a cruise up there in the morning - leaving mine at around 8:45am. Let me know and I'll send you my address and some directions. I know there are a few already that have expressed an interest so there will be at least 4 cars from my place


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> JayGemson said:
> 
> 
> > No need, my pleading was successful! Count me in
> ...


Perhaps just post up a route that people can join on the day?? I'm driving up from West London, so probably head up the M40 as that's the most direct route (i think).


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Perhaps just post up a route that people can join on the day?? I'm driving up from West London, so probably head up the M40 as that's the most direct route (i think).


I'll think about that one Paul - I'll be heading up cross country from Aylesbury up the A413 via Buckingham so not many places to join en-route. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

B U M P !

Whoops sorry :wink:


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry to interupt on your thread.

If your interested I have abit of news from the testing later this month.

Due to the 35 days restricted testing, at this moment in time Ferrari, Honda and Toyota have decided not to test there. Still worth going though.

And for those that have a little bit of money to spent, for Â£65 per person per day I have access to a suite with access to the paddock from 2pm. We do a basic package only with coffee and biscuits to keep the costs down. The suite is in Brooklands over looking Luffield , Woodcote , Abbey and Bridge.

If want anymore info then please let me know.

Alex


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

forzaf1 said:


> Sorry to interupt on your thread.
> 
> If your interested I have abit of news from the testing later this month.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Alex. Shame they are dropping out - do you know if the other major teams are still going to be there?

Thanks for the info about the suite too. As I've advertised this as a free day, we'll give this a miss this time - maybe something to consider for the future though.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> forzaf1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to interupt on your thread.
> ...


Perhaps worth offering this up as an option though.

If less teams are attending although i'm sure their's still an option they'll show, perhaps for the sum of Â£65 (group buy maybe) we could get that little extra from the day. I for one would love access to the Paddock as that would be a 1st for me & to get that close to teams, drivers & cars would be awesome.

I'll go with the flow though, as the company is as important as the event so if no-one else fancies this then i'll stay as i am, but it is an option.

Ps. let me know about the route or if this is not possible, where exactly at Silverstone we're meeting & at what time??


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Â£65 is too much for me to pay on a test day - I'm used to going for free :wink: (Much as I'd like to able to afford it, it's just not viable for me)

If anybody wants to take Alex up on the offer then please post here. (We could end up with 2 meets though - not what I had planned :? )

I'll be posting our route and timings, etc this week


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Â£65 is too much for me to pay on a test day - I'm used to going for free :wink: (Much as I'd like to able to afford it, it's just not viable for me)
> 
> If anybody wants to take Alex up on the offer then please post here. (We could end up with 2 meets though - not what I had planned :? )
> 
> I'll be posting our route and timings, etc this week


Fair point & i'll stick with plan A.

Perhaps Alex could next time give some more notice (not a criticism), as i'd defo like to take that offer up in the future 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just realised that a few people are going as guests of Audi (or their dealers) & at least 2 people are picking up their new RS4's at Silverstone on the same day.

Tyresmoke have a few people going & a thread in their events.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Just realised that a few people are going as guests of Audi (or their dealers) & at least 2 people are picking up their new RS4's at Silverstone on the same day.
> 
> Tyresmoke have a few people going & a thread in their events.


Do you know anybody going from there Paul? Maybe we could nab some passes for an hour or so :twisted:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Just realised that a few people are going as guests of Audi (or their dealers) & at least 2 people are picking up their new RS4's at Silverstone on the same day.
> ...


Sort of, but what passes do you mean?? I don't know if they get any special treatment (they might), but 2 are meant to be collecting their new RS4's on the day.

I've asked where they'll be positioned at Silverstone.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


If they are guests of Audi I would imagine they will have centre passes (ie. to get over the bridge into the paddock area)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Good thinking Batman.

I'll stick a request in over on Tyresmoke & let you know 8)


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> I for one would love access to the Paddock as that would be a 1st for me & to get that close to teams, drivers & cars would be awesome.


In my experience of many Silverstone f1 test days
paddock access only gets you close to the VERY shiny and SOO neatly
parked team trucks (which their drivers guard fiercely so you don't
leave fingure marks on them).
You may catch sight of a racing driver going to his motor-home if you are
into that sort of thing :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up ! Have had experience of this also at Thruxton at the Superbikes too, just a load of posh trailers parked very close to each other,when we did get close to a bike pit we felt we were in their way anyhow.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Thanks for the heads up ! Have had experience of this also at Thruxton at the Superbikes too, just a load of posh trailers parked very close to each other,when we did get close to a bike pit we felt we were in their way anyhow.


Very unlikely we'll get over there anyway, and you're right - not a lot to see really - especially after lunch time when all the drivers are back in the pits and the rear doors are closed.


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm planning on going down for both the Wednesday & Thursday (Flexi-time it's a wonderful thing!!!) so i hope to see you guys down there.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Warren D said:


> I'm planning on going down for both the Wednesday & Thursday (Flexi-time it's a wonderful thing!!!) so i hope to see you guys down there.


I'll pm my mobile over to you later this week so you can give me a call when you get there and join the rest of us if you like.


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok cheers, should be great. Go to the GP every year but this is a first for me on the testing front. The Mrs has been before and even got invited into the Williams garage by the great man himself - Damon Hill !!!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Warren D said:


> Ok cheers, should be great. Go to the GP every year but this is a first for me on the testing front. The Mrs has been before and even got invited into the Williams garage by the great man himself - Damon Hill !!!!


Alright for some eh :roll: !!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OK Guys - anyone who fancies joining us on the cruise to Silverstone this is the route we'll be taking:

Leave my place at around 8:45 am and follow Aylesbury Ring Road north to A413
A413 from Aylesbury to Buckingham via Whitchurch and Winslow
A422 from Buckingham towards Brackley
Shortly after Buffler's Holt, turn right towards Stowe School
Turn left at Stowe School (may stop for a quick Photo-shoot here  )
Through Dadford and on to Silverstone Circuit

I'll pm my address to those I think might be coming via here. You should have this by the end of this week. If you want to join us on the cruise but don't get my address, please let me know 










Look forward to seeing you all,
Paul


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

That route won't work for me as i'll be driving up from North-West London so i'll just shoot up the M40, off at Cherwell (A43) then across to Silverstone.

If anyone else is coming up from London, drop me a PM & we could meet en-route for a wee cruise.

Where are we all meeting at Silverstone & at what time???

Can't wait, only 2 weeks to go.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> That route won't work for me as i'll be driving up from North-West London so i'll just shoot up the M40, off at Cherwell (A43) then across to Silverstone.
> 
> If anyone else is coming up from London, drop me a PM & we could meet en-route for a wee cruise.
> 
> ...


I thought that might be the case Paul, unless you come off at Beaconsfield and come via Amersham, Wendover to Aylesbury up the A413 - Obviously not as straight forward as the M40 all the way to Cherwell....

Planning to get there for 9:30(ish!). As some are meeting at my place (2 from the deep south) this time could drop back slightly but I'm aiming for 9:30 - 10:00. We'll probably spend a good chunk of the morning around the Luffield complex - Starting close to Bridge (where you come in from the car park) and then work our way round. Seemed to work well last year.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Paul

I'd already planned on going with a mate of mine, so will no doubt see you up there


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

hutters said:


> Paul
> 
> I'd already planned on going with a mate of mine, so will no doubt see you up there


Hi Graeme - long time no see - I'll pm you my mobile number so we stand some chance of meeting up (Providing I hear/feel it ring :roll: )


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

*News Flash*

Just had this email from Silverstone (Very quick as I only sent them the mail at 10pm last night):



> Hi Paul,
> 
> Thanks for your email. To date we have the following teams booked in for F1 testing over the course of the three day test. These are subject to change, and I cannot confirm on which days they will be in attendence:
> 
> ...


Some big names there and I'm sure the Midlands will be entertaining - could be upwards of 12 cars there - sweepstake on who will blow up first? :twisted:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

Can i come along guys?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Ryan said:
 

> Can i come along guys?


no get lost :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

caney said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Can i come along guys?
> ...


Oi! behave Steve :roll: :wink:

I'm sure we can squeeze you in Ryan  Where are you coming from?


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I just sent out a calendar appointment to my team at work to remind them where I'll be that day and now they all want to come too! :lol: Might turn into a Vodafone Intranet team day out at this rate 8)


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

From itv.com/f1

Maybe better viewing than usual?



> With just under two months to go until the British Grand Prix, why not whet your appetite by taking advantage of the free access to the big pre-event test at the end of April?
> 
> The traditional three-day test â€" scheduled this year for 25-27 April â€" provides F1 teams with an invaluable opportunity to attune their cars to the sweeping curves of the Northamptonshire circuit.
> 
> ...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

With those team names confirmed I am REALLY looking forward to this now!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

hutters said:


> From itv.com/f1
> 
> Maybe better viewing than usual?
> 
> ...


Same as usual on testing day - The main Grandstands are open the whole length of the pit straight - this would cost you Â£300ish on race day  8)


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi paul will see you there .Neil


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> With those team names confirmed I am REALLY looking forward to this now!


Me too!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

neil millard tt said:


> Hi paul will see you there .Neil


Hi Neil,

Another one for the list then! 

I'll send you my mobile number to contact me on the day.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Oh goodie, Stu & KMP are going. Long time no see 

Don't forget that for those just turning up (many i think) please let us know where you're intending to meet??? I know you'll be posting/sending your mobile number, but given most can probably plan on arriving at a certain time, a meeting place to head for (park at) would be a good idea.

Cheers


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Oh goodie, Stu & KMP are going. Long time no see 

Don't forget that for those just turning up (many i think) please let us know where you're intending to meet??? I know you'll be posting/sending your mobile number, but given most can probably plan on arriving at a certain time, a meeting place to head for (park at) would be a good idea. Or possibly arrange to meet just off-site at a fuel station or somewhere close to the main entrance & cruise into Silverstone together.

Cheers


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Oh goodie, Stu & KMP are going. Long time no see
> 
> Don't forget that for those just turning up (many i think) please let us know where you're intending to meet??? I know you'll be posting/sending your mobile number, but given most can probably plan on arriving at a certain time, a meeting place to head for (park at) would be a good idea. Or possibly arrange to meet just off-site at a fuel station or somewhere close to the main entrance & cruise into Silverstone together.
> 
> Cheers


Check your pm's now Paul :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hopefully by now all but a few who I need to speak to seperately will have pm's regarding meeting up on the day - including my mobile number. If you have any queries please let me know.

Basically, the plan is:
- Arrive as close to 9:30am as possible. You should be able to park in the main tarmac carpark at that time. 
- As you enter the circuit you'll be given your free ticket.
- Cross the road and you will find yourself at the right of the Bridge at Bridge corner.
- Walk under the tunnel to your left and you will arrive at the first of the Luffield Complex stands.
- Dependant on space, those that are there by then will gather on this first set of stands (or slightly further along if crowded). 
- Please call me on my mobile when you get there and I'll do my best answer it if I hear it. :roll: 
- From there we'll probably work our way around gradually to the main Grandstand for lunchtime 12 - 1pm


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi NaughTTy

Do I have to be a TTOC member for this offer?
Will I be given a free ticket because I'm driving a TT or do I have to have some UK TT Forum identification as a reader and poster?

Thanks in advance

Joe


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTCool said:


> Hi NaughTTy
> 
> Do I have to be a TTOC member for this offer?
> Will I be given a free ticket because I'm driving a TT or do I have to have some UK TT Forum identification as a reader and poster?
> ...


Hi Joe,

Nope, no need to be a member - It's just TTOC organised, but only in respect that I'm a TTOC Rep.

Everyone gets a free ticket - the circuit is open to the general public as a free day (See the itv/f1 quote from hutters above).

Hope that clears it up for you.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Paul

Joe


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

I live in Leicester ,please don't confuse me with those rude rugby residents :lol:


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Same as usual on testing day - The main Grandstands are open the whole length of the pit straight - this would cost you Â£300ish on race day  8)


I've only been once before - Feb 2005 - and that grandstand was not open, in fact there was very little open, just the bit by Luffield > Woodcote I think it was, so I'm looking forward to it even more now


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

If its not to late, can uou add two more people to my list.

Cheers


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

brayboy said:


> If its not to late, can uou add two more people to my list.
> 
> Cheers


Not too late mate - another 2 added 

Looks like your going to have your own little meet :lol:


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

Tell me about it you mention the word free and the whole world wants to come :lol: .

Just out of interest is there anyone coming from birmingham, Hilly and i are meeting at junction 2 (hopwood serverces) just off the M42, drop me a pm if you want to meet.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul, just realised I had not posted that my mate Clive will be joining us as well  so another for the list :wink:

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Paul, just realised I had not posted that my mate Clive will be joining us as well  so another for the list :wink:
> 
> Norman


True.....but you had told me and I fogot to add him :roll:

He's on now


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Paul

if its not too late can you please add Simon (work colleague) and myself ?

I have just managed to blag the day as market research :roll: 

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> if its not too late can you please add Simon (work colleague) and myself ?
> 
> ...


Great news Was - see you there.

Lots of new technology in F1 cars to research :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Blimey ...

2 questions

1. Will there be anyone left on the forum this day?

2. Will there be anyone working this day ?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Blimey ...
> 
> 2 questions
> 
> ...


will be like a mini annual meet :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will there be any representatives from the TTOC committee ?

<joke>


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

dont all go quiet please I was kiddin !  8.30 at yours then Paul?

mighTTy Tea is crusin with me 8)


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

I hope the weather is going to be kind.

Must remember earplugs  .


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> dont all go quiet please I was kiddin !  8.30 at yours then Paul?
> 
> mighTTy Tea is crusin with me 8)


That'll do it - hope you don't hit too much traffic on the way - Aylesbury is notoriously busy in the rush hour - especially getting into the town 

See you then


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KenTT said:


> I hope the weather is going to be kind.
> 
> Must remember earplugs  .


Currently looks like it's going to be pretty good (but then it will probably change before then :roll: )

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=2839

Bet I forget my ear plugs - always do - probably why I've got 6 sets at home :roll: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> dont all go quiet please I was kiddin !  8.30 at yours then Paul?
> 
> mighTTy Tea is crusin with me 8)


Likewise, i'll be at Paul's for 8:30 :lol:

Spent 3 hours cleaning the Bimmer yesterday, so fingers crossed it stays dry for my 210mile South tomorrow & then until at least 8:30 on Wed morning 8)

What's all this talk of earplugs. You all pu$$ies or what :wink: half the fun is that ringing in your ears for the 3 days following some F1 time  :lol:


----------



## dubbers (Jul 30, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Lots of new technology in F1 cars to research :wink:


Shame BAR aren't there, they could do some research on how to refuel an F1 car properly! lol

Looking forward to it, should be a good day - Tea & Bacon butties at 9:30am?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Holy Fast cars...Just realised its this Wednesday...I best get myself sorted.


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

Just read on the official Honda F1 website that they are actually going to be at the Silverstone test aswell, which is great news for all us Jenson fans!!! 
Maybe they will be getting some much needed pitstop practice in!!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Warren D said:


> Just read on the official Honda F1 website that they are actually going to be at the Silverstone test aswell, which is great news for all us Jenson fans!!!
> Maybe they will be getting some much needed pitstop practice in!!!


That is fantastic news 

I had a quick look earlier but didn't see this - what page did you read it on?

**EDIT** Scratch that - just found it...


> The Honda Racing F1 Team now heads to Silverstone for a three-day test session ahead of the next race, the European Grand Prix, on 7 May.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Warren D said:


> Just read on the official Honda F1 website that they are actually going to be at the Silverstone test aswell, which is great news for all us Jenson fans!!!
> Maybe they will be getting some much needed pitstop practice in!!!


Anyone for a lollipop :?:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KenTT said:


> Warren D said:
> 
> 
> > Just read on the official Honda F1 website that they are actually going to be at the Silverstone test aswell, which is great news for all us Jenson fans!!!
> ...


Can't believe he tried to leave the petrol station without paying :lol:

Ken - do you want to meet up in Buckingham again?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Paul
Can you add me to the list aswell. I have managed to wangle a survey in "Milton Keynes" :wink: 
I will join john and Richard on their Mini Cruise to yours if they dont mind.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Can't believe he tried to leave the petrol station without paying :lol:
> 
> Ken - do you want to meet up in Buckingham again?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

It was on the report of yesterdays race, the story is called "points for Honda at Imola". It's about half way down the page just before the drivers quotes. 
It reads "The Honda Racing F1 Team now heads to Silverstone for a three-day test session ahead of the next race, the European Grand Prix, on 7 May."

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jog said:


> Paul
> Can you add me to the list aswell. I have managed to wangle a survey in "Milton Keynes" :wink:
> I will join john and Richard on their Mini Cruise to yours if they dont mind.


Excellent news Jog, See you tomorrow morning at my place then.

Just to let you Solenteers know - the A34 around Oxford is running very slow at the moment. I would allow at least an extra 40 minutes on your planned journey time if that's the way you're planning on coming. Also, as I mentioned above, Aylesbury is an absolute nightmare in the morning. Took me half an hour to get 3.5 miles to work this morning


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Paul, guess if we start running really late we can phone you and meet at Buckingham ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Brief info for meeting tomorrow:

Hopefully everyone coming should now have my mobile number. If you haven't or you want me to send it again please pm me.

If you ring me when you get through the gate I will do my best to make sure I hear the phone :wink: If I don't answer keep trying when there's a quiet break on the circuit. As a guide (especially if you've never been to Silverstone before) - see info below:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Can't wait  Just wish i could drive and join the TT Crusie. Should be fit for the next Bucks Meet though. 

See you at the station at 8am.

Cheers Dale [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

EDIT

Just checked the weather for Silverstone 
[smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] and 17oC

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Can't wait  Just wish i could drive and join the TT Crusie. Should be fit for the next Bucks Meet though.
> 
> See you at the station at 8am.
> 
> ...


Pity it's flippin' raining now though - I cleaned the car last night and it's sparkling! Now got to drive on the wet road and get it all messy again...boo


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Paul
> ...


The road works at the top of the A34 have gone now and things seem back to normal. I think I will try to meet you in Buckingham (car park near the castle / Police station in the middle of the town) at 9am. let me know if the time is not OK.

Going this route means I dont have to get up so early :wink:

John - (TTotal) - I dont want to influence you in any way but If you and Richard are going to do the same thing and go up the A 34, it means we do not need to go so early. Winchester to Buckingham is 1hour 30 mins at that time of the day (I have been going to Milton Keynes twice a week at this time over the last couple of months). 
Tescos at Winnall at 7.15am??????


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Pity it's flippin' raining now though - I cleaned the car last night and it's sparkling! Now got to drive on the wet road and get it all messy again...boo


I can give you a hand washing it.............But only one :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jog said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jog said:
> ...


OK Mark will do, Richard may not make as they are both a little under the weather... 7.15 at Winnall then.

PAUL will see you at Buckingham OK ?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jog said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > jog said:
> ...


9:15 probably the earliest we're going to get there. Not sure which car park you mean. I'm coming in on the A413 - where abouts is the car park in relation to the mini-roundabout in the centre of town?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf&dn=740
The car park will be on your right. The castle thing with the Police station under it is right by the mini roundabout in the high street.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jog said:


> http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf&dn=740
> The car park will be on your right. The castle thing with the Police station under it is right by the mini roundabout in the high street.


Got it - see you there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Just realised 3 hours sleep for me tonight....Oh Joy :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Just realised 3 hours sleep for me tonight....Oh Joy :roll:


Doubt I'll get much more :roll: Never mind - the noise of the cars will soon wake you up :lol:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Anyone travelling from a distance might want to take the opportunity to pop into see APS whilst you are very near them. If you use the A43 you'll be driving past them.

www.autops.co.uk

Have a great day everyone. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Anyone travelling from a distance might want to take the opportunity to pop into see APS whilst you are very near them. If you use the A43 you'll be driving past them.
> 
> www.autops.co.uk
> 
> Have a great day everyone. :wink:


Oh yeh? With the lovely lady in the car ? I dont think so :lol:


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Just realised 3 hours sleep for me tonight....Oh Joy :roll:


I would have gone to this too, but not finishing work 'til 6am tomorrow morning doesn't give the best driving experience!

I went many years ago, in the days of Mansell! The year he won & everyone stormed the track. Me & my Dad went to the testing days, great fun & loads of crashes!!!

Enjoy 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Anyone travelling from a distance might want to take the opportunity to pop into see APS whilst you are very near them. If you use the A43 you'll be driving past them.
> 
> www.autops.co.uk
> 
> Have a great day everyone. :wink:


I'm popping in there afterwards anyway [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Will try and make it to Buckingham for 9 ~ 9:15 

Jamie will be joining the cruise across from Bishop Stortford 8)

Is everyone getting excited - cause I am 

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Will try and make it to Buckingham for 9 ~ 9:15
> 
> Jamie will be joining the cruise across from Bishop Stortford 8)
> 
> ...


Cool! By my reckoning that's a possible 8 TTs and Paul's Beemer from Buckingham (3 TTs and the BM from my place and 4 or 5 from Buckingham depending whether Richard and Julie are well enough for the early start). Gonna be fun trying to get us all out of the car park in one go :lol: Might have to re-group once we're out of the town :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Info from the BAR Honda site:



> Three-day test begins at Silverstone
> 
> The Honda Racing F1 Team began a three-day test at the Silverstone circuit in Northamptonshire this morning.
> 
> ...


Can't wait now 8)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone travelling from a distance might want to take the opportunity to pop into see APS whilst you are very near them. If you use the A43 you'll be driving past them.
> ...


Good can sort me a re-map quote [smiley=thumbsup.gif] still waiting for email reply though [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi paul sorry two leave it late but will meet you at your place Neil.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

omen666 said:


> Anyone travelling from a distance might want to take the opportunity to pop into see APS whilst you are very near them. If you use the A43 you'll be driving past them.
> 
> www.autops.co.uk
> 
> Have a great day everyone. :wink:


Damon I'm sure we will 

I'm having the Haldex upgrade fitted at APS late afternoon.  Oh Joy

Joe & Judy


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

neil millard tt said:


> Hi paul sorry two leave it late but will meet you at your place Neil.


Neil - pm'd my address to you. 

I'm nipping in to Aylesbury at 8.00 to pick up Dale. Hopefully back by 8:15 so don't worry if I'm not there when you get there.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

See you all in the morning folks 

Hopefully all pm's replied to - everyone has my number that needs it and all meeting at my place have my address. I'll check again in the morning (early!!) so please let me know if anyone has any last minute questions.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

It looks like I'll be able to make it along tomorrow too! One of my mates also has the day off and will be tagging along, so I hope to be there mid-morning.

Simon.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Simon,

Be good to see you - I know you had my number but I've pm'd it just in case 

Hopefully catch up with you when you get there.


----------



## dubbers (Jul 30, 2005)

If you're hungry , there's a McDonalds quite close by (towards Towcester on A43) - I'll be there catching up on a bit of breakfast and a semi-decent coffee before I go the circuit.

Going to be a good day!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

dubbers said:


> If you're hungry , there's a McDonalds quite close by (towards Towcester on A43) - I'll be there catching up on a bit of breakfast and a semi-decent coffee before I go the circuit.
> 
> Going to be a good day!


Bacon and sausage sub for breakfast at the circuit for me. 

Following a good helping of muesli before I leave obviously :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Back home safely after spending 3 hours at Silverstone 8)

Cheers Paul for organising & was good to put names to newer faces & see a few older ones as well (you know who you are :wink: ).

I can never tire of that F1 sound & given in places you're only a few feet from the cars as they roar past, my internal organs moved & my ears bled. Was trully excellent.

Bring on the next one.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, thought I would be the first to get back to a computer (being as I'm only 4 miles down the road), and say what a smashing meet. It was great to meet such a nice bunch of people and put some more faces to the forum names. 

Really enjoyed it Paul thanks.

I will be posting some pictures later, there is a lot of shots to go through. Don't want to post the rubbish ones or you'll think I cant use my camera   .

Will post back later :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

pics?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Helen and I really loved it, we got to walk the whole way round, the amazing spectacle of those powerful machines was awesome, breathtaking and incredible.

Paul, thanks for the experience mate, nice to catch up with friends but not enough time to chat


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and forgive us for not posting pics... they were just little dots (on the rare occasion we were quick enough to get them in the picture  )


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Helen and I really loved it, we got to walk the whole way round, the amazing spectacle of those powerful machines was awesome, breathtaking and incredible.
> 
> Paul, thanks for the experience mate, nice to catch up with friends but not enough time to chat


Did you flash your Sailing Today badge. When we tried to get around the track they wouldn let us through :?

We too had a really great day, thanks Paul, and hope to make it next year.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Here we go, a few images:










Also the URL for some of the others:

http://www.midnightphotos.co.uk/gallery/gallery.php?gallid=544&userid=1121


----------



## dubbers (Jul 30, 2005)

Here's a quick pic from todays practice taken at Luffield










And some Brummie outfit...


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Here you go, a couple of my photos from the day...



















Simon.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

tdk said:


> Here you go, a couple of my photos from the day...
> 
> Simon.


Perfect as always...Look great Simon


----------



## dubbers (Jul 30, 2005)

Very nice photo's Simon 8) - What lens have you got?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Jesus Simon, what camera & lens did you use for those shots????

Were you stood on the rumble strips???? :lol: :lol:

Not downloaded mine yet, but the few decent ones i got are at max zoom, but look much further away


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Another:








[/url]


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Good shots as always Simon, what DSLR are you using.

My EOS 350D arrives tomorrow. Looked at the Nikon D50 and D70, but the 350D just felt better in my hand and has a faster frame rate so better for motorsport. Gone for 17-80mm and 70-300 lenses, what are you using?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

A few of mine too :wink: with a 350D Damon :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice choice Mark :wink:

Last year when a car broke down they covered it on the flatbed so you couldn't snap it, I think it was to stop rivals getting a look at aero packs they were testing. Did they do that today?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Nice choice Mark :wink:
> 
> Last year when a car broke down they covered it on the flatbed so you couldn't snap it, I think it was to stop rivals getting a look at aero packs they were testing. Did they do that today?


Yes mate, they sent the flat bed out, covered the car up and then lifted it up and carried it away. He was out again a short while later but I am not sure if it was the same car.

PS these shots were taken with a 70-300 lense at full zoom. god only knows what simon uses  .


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Bugger!

If thats a 70-300mm then thats another Â£500+ gone on a 'bigger' lense!!!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

KenTT said:


>


Thats Excellent...Like them KenTT


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Thats Excellent...Like them KenTT


Thanks.

It really hard to find gaps in the fence take the shots you want


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Wheres the one of Button sitting in his car? When zoomed in it look excellent.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

A few more:


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Cheers for the comments guys!

For these shots I used a Nikon D200 with a Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8 image stablised lens with a 1.7x teleconverter to give the equivalent focal length of a 340mm lens.

Damon - the 17-80mm Canon lens is very good and an excellent choice. The 70-300mm DO lens is also excellent and should give you great results. I don't think you'll need much more than that for most things.

Ken - nice shots! I see from the EXIF data that you're using a Canon 5D, what lens did you use today?

Simon.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Bugger!
> 
> If thats a 70-300mm then thats another Â£500+ gone on a 'bigger' lense!!!!


In fairness to the lense, my fotki account displays small versions of the picture. If I had taken the time I could have played around with the size of the photo and the files and produced some pretty fair shots.
I will have a play tomorrow and demonstrate.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

tdk said:


> Cheers for the comments guys!
> 
> For these shots I used a Nikon D200 with a Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8 image stablised lens with a 1.7x teleconverter to give the equivalent focal length of a 340mm lens.
> 
> ...


Hi Simon

BTW it was good to meet you today. Love those two pictures of yours wish I had taken them, do you have any more to look at :?:

The lens is a Canon 70-200L f2.8 image stabilized, but unfortunately it was a little short for this outing. I could have done with a 1.4x tele-converter.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks all for coming today and making it a fantastic day out with great company. Who got sunburnt then? I know my forehead is a tad red this evening :roll: ...me =  :lol:

Really good to see everybody and meet a couple of new faces. I think in total there were 30 from the final list but I lost count  Apologies if I didn't get time to chat to some of you but I think we all managed to have some contact. 

Simon, Ken, Mark and Ed - huge thanks for saving me all the trouble of downloading my pics and uploading them to post on here :wink: Mine just pale in comparison :roll: . I might get some half decent ones from the video I took but I need a spare evening to sort that out (but I may be giving you a call some time for some pics for the TTOC website  )



KenTT said:


> .... I could have done with a 1.4x tele-converter.


I don't think you really want to go spending any more money just yet Ken :wink: :lol:

Joe and Judy - really good to meet you both. Thanks for coming so far and hope you had a good journey back. The look on your face when you came back in from your little test drive suggested that you would probably have a GREAT drive back :lol: Sorry I didn't get to say goodbye at APS Joe - couldn't find you when we left 

Richard - Hope Julie's feeling better soon. Good to see you two and John and Helen (briefly!) today.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh and BTW.... The news from the BAR Honda site following todays testing:



> Barrichello joins the test on day two at Silverstone
> 
> It was another cold start to the morning at Silverstone for the second day of the test with ambient temperatures reaching only 15˚c by lunchtime.
> 
> ...


Stunning amount of laps by the two Hondas - 135 laps is the equivalent of 2 Grand Prix


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Great pics KenTT - gives a real good indication of scale - driver & car!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Finally got around to starting the PC this morning! and WOW what pictures 8)  8)

All I can say is thanks to Paul for being my Taxi for the day, I promise I'll be driving to the next meet and supporting the V6 brigade 

Good to meet you all too, espically Ken, the Lens story was by far the best of the day..............  But the pictures are turely amazing   

I hope Joe had a good journey back from APS, how's is the Haldex Controller? 

Paul thanks again for a great day and to the others who have posted some truley amazing photos........Mine are staying on the camera


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Getting more interested in F1 (thanks Paul :wink: ) now since the Silverstone day...

Here'sRenault's page for the day

http://www.formula1.com/news/4282.html

And Maclaren too..

http://www.mclaren.co.uk/f1season/tests/index.php


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Oh and I meant to add.... it was better than a real race day because.....

.....

....

.....

......

We saw 1 overtake :lol:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

thebears said:


> Finally got around to starting the PC this morning! and WOW what pictures 8)  8)
> 
> All I can say is thanks to Paul for being my Taxi for the day, I promise I'll be driving to the next meet and supporting the V6 brigade
> 
> ...


Hi Dale

It was great to meet you also.

Do hope that your hand makes a speedy recovery so you can get back in the woods (not for a picknic).

Regards Ken


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

KenTT said:


> Hi Dale
> 
> It was great to meet you also.
> 
> ...


It took me a while to figure this out.......  However I hope to be Mountain Biking soon. 8)

Again great pics.

Cheers
Dale


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

jog said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > Bugger!
> ...


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice shot Jog


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

KenTT said:


> Nice shot Jog


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Yours were fantastic. I wish I had taken the time to think about positioning myself against the fence and poking my lense through. I went for the higher level position looking over the fence. Consequently, my shots were much further away :? . meaning I loose definition when zooming in.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Gotta say the last 2 pictures(One by KenTT, the other by Jog) i absoluttly love. Fantastic. I'm glad i didnt take my camera now


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Gotta say the last 2 pictures(One by KenTT, the other by Jog) i absoluttly love. Fantastic. I'm glad i didnt take my camera now


Thanks genocidal-driving-god :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jog said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta say the last 2 pictures(One by KenTT, the other by Jog) i absoluttly love. Fantastic. I'm glad i didnt take my camera now
> ...


 :lol: Didnt your hear...We've changed my name now to DelusionalDuck  Thought of that all by myself


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


....with a little help from your friends :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > jog said:
> ...


OK you get a little credit :wink:


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

KenTT said:


> BTW it was good to meet you today. Love those two pictures of yours wish I had taken them, do you have any more to look at :?:


It was good to meet you too! Thanks for the comment, see below for a few more photos.



> The lens is a Canon 70-200L f2.8 image stabilized, but unfortunately it was a little short for this outing. I could have done with a 1.4x tele-converter.


Tell me about it! I could have done with the Nikkor 200-400mm lens that I saw one guy walking about using, but that might have to wait for a bit seeing as it costs over Â£4000! :lol:


















































































Then they stopped the morning session...










For this Red Bull Racing car that had an 'incident'...










Simon.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Got there late, left early, did see Norm and spoke to Paul, had a great day.

A few of my pics with a Canon 350D and an old, borrowed, non-IS zoom lens, just sharpened up a bit in Photoshop.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, some serious red there - is that out of the camera or have you upped the saturation in PS?



tdk said:


>


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow - more great shots.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jog said:


> Wow - more great shots.


Agreed - absolutely stunning pics guys.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

hutters said:


> Wow, some serious red there - is that out of the camera or have you upped the saturation in PS?


The only editing I've done in Photoshop for that particular picture is a little cropping, so the colours are effectively 'out of the camera'.

McLarren use a very bright, almost fluorescent, red in their paint scheme.

Simon.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Wow! Absolutely stunning shots guys....

Ken - I'm glad you haven't posted any of me going a-over-t on the grass  !

My pics will definitely not be posted after seeing these.... The few pics that did manage to capture a car are all blurry and you can hardly tell which car it is!! Never mind, I won't give up the day job just yet!

Paul - you weren't the only one with a pink face, mine is still a lovely fuschia colour. Don't remember seeing that much sun, so it must be windburn - or embarrasment from getting grass stains on my a**s!!! 

Fantastic day. Good to meet so many new people. My ears are still ringing!!


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

phodge said:


> Wow! Absolutely stunning shots guys....
> 
> Ken - I'm glad you haven't posted any of me going a-over-t on the grass  !
> 
> ...


Hi Penny

Good to meet you, I'm just looking through all the pictures, but can't seem to find the one I'm looking for :wink: 

Yes my ears were ringing when I got back and it wasn't just because of the F1 cars (the wife) :lol:

Here's just one more:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Blimey Ken - you can even read the writing on his brakes


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Blimey Ken - you can even read the writing on his brakes


It's a shame it wasn't at a braking point, I would have loved to catch the disk glowing


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

What great pix they all are, really put my point & shoot efforts to shame!! (particularly as most of hem were of blank pieces of track)

Anyway, with the new season just about upon us i thought i would indulge myself with the purchase of a new camera, so hopefully no more blank track, and i was hoping you guys might be able to guide me in the right direction.

I am a complete amateur so i don't want anything too complicated but then again nothing too basic either. I am budgeting somewhere between Â£300 - Â£400 (or less if that's possible)

So all your help would be much appreciated,

Cheers


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Warren D said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What great pix they all are, really put my point & shoot efforts to shame!! (particularly as most of hem were of blank pieces of track)
> 
> ...


You might get an answer or two in here but probably a good idea to post a new thread in Off topic too


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Warren D said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What great pix they all are, really put my point & shoot efforts to shame!! (particularly as most of hem were of blank pieces of track)
> 
> ...


Something like this http://www.waltersphotovideo.co.uk/...14aa&productname1=Canon Eos 350D inc 18-55EFS is an excellent start into DSLR photography if thats what you want to do. But you would need to get an additional telephoto lens for motor sport, when funds permit.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

and i thought i had missed 23 pages of this years F1 testing [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> and i thought i had missed 23 pages of this years F1 testing [smiley=deal2.gif]


 :lol:

This year's is in June - I'll sort out a day up there nearer the time...

...Flippin' money-grabbing sods are charging Â£10 this year though - end of Free testing days


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > and i thought i had missed 23 pages of this years F1 testing [smiley=deal2.gif]
> ...


Jump the fence then! Who's in:

1) Thebears
2) NaughTTY
3)


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

Cheers, KenTT.

The Cannon EOS 350D was one of the camera's i'd got my on, but as i wasn't 100% sure what i was looking for it's good to know i was along the right lines!!! 

With regards to lenses, what should i be looking for & how much should i expect to pay :?:

I also noticed that they are now going to be charging to get into testing  
Let's hope that the extra income will be put to good use by helping secure the future of the British GP.
Anyway i will definately be at the testing in June as i have joined the Silverstone racing club this year, which gives me & 2 guests paddock access in the afternoons, which i can't wait for


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Warren D said:


> Cheers, KenTT.
> 
> The Cannon EOS 350D was one of the camera's i'd got my on, but as i wasn't 100% sure what i was looking for it's good to know i was along the right lines!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Warren

It all depend on buget and what level you want to go to, but a good starter would be the Canon EF55-200mm here: http://www.waltersphotovideo.co.uk/...oductname1=Canon EF 55-200mm f/4.5-5.6 USM II, this would go nicely with the standard kit lens.

You can then go for better lenses as and when you are ready.

HTH


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > and i thought i had missed 23 pages of this years F1 testing [smiley=deal2.gif]
> ...


Hi Paul & Dale

Hope all is well with you guys.

I nearly fell of my chair when I looked here and saw all these pages on a Silverstone meet  .

They are testing under new rules this year, limited milage I believe could be wrong. There was a small day testing at the start of this week, Lewis H was practising pit stops.


----------

